# Cover Your Dashboard Warning Lights



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Pax keep reporting drivers for dashboard warning lights just to get a free ride or hopefully get driver deactivated.

Cover dat chit!


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Or fix your car??? idk...


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Uberyouber said:


> Or fix your car??? idk...


Not an option until moral improves...


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

(Option??) What does moral have to do with you being stuck on the side of the road with a busted transmission. lmao!


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Let me clarify. Lots of drivers were reported for warning lights like tire pressure, change oil soon...one was today, he got deactivated. 

Another driver got deactivated for having duct tape around his headlight...

When it is something serious, obviously it needs your attention, but what if you are broke & you get deactivated? 

One scenario: You are driving to save money to get it fixed, then one pax reports you...Wouldn't it be better to cover up until it is fixed?


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Its like everything else. When you dont follow the rules you agreed to in the Terms of Service, you are taking a chance every time. Its not my place to tell anyone how to ride share, but if you get caught, then you can only blame yourself. I think covering your dashboard would be just as suspicious if someone saw a red light, for my 2 cents. I dont blame them though for asking drivers to be using safe vehicles. I passed an Uber the other week that was using what looked like a 2001-02 Chevy Cavalier that looked like it was going to do the Blues Brothers car thing where when they stopped, every piece of it fell off! I wouldn't have even gotten in, but thats just me.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

disp350 said:


> Its like everything else. When you dont follow the rules you agreed to in the Terms of Service, you are taking a chance every time. Its not my place to tell anyone how to ride share, but if you get caught, then you can only blame yourself. I think covering your dashboard would be just as suspicious if someone saw a red light, for my 2 cents. I dont blame them though for asking drivers to be using safe vehicles. I passed an Uber the other week that was using what looked like a 2001-02 Chevy Cavalier that looked like it was going to do the Blues Brothers car thing where when they stopped, every piece of it fell off! I wouldn't have even gotten in, but thats just me.


I have seen uber cars like that and wondered how they drive for uber. Some, do only uber eats...I was reffering to newer cars that have no problems other than a warning light that will be fixed once money is available.

I still think it is a good option to cover, not a good feeling to be deactivated bc your tire needs air...Or you are a week past due on your oil change.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Seriously change your oil it's only $20 and fill up your tire. It's for your own good.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Johnydoo said:


> what if you are broke & you get deactivated?


It's not much different from being broke and continuing to drive for Uber.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Johnydoo said:


> Pax keep reporting drivers for dashboard warning lights just to get a free ride or hopefully get driver deactivated.
> 
> Cover dat chit!


Pax is not your friend!


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Your OP is nonsense. Fix your car or get out of the biz.

What? Can't afford to fill your tires? Boo hoo.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

It is not about oil change or minor repair. That's an easy fix. It is about being hit by a $1000 bill when you just paid your bills & may be tuition like my case. You are driving to save up money to get it fixed then a pax reports you..

Btw, This thread was created in response to this recent thread:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/woke-up-to-this-great-news-smh.188095/#post-2805439


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Your pax likely has bo idea what the warning light means. They just know "danger".

Which part of fix it or stop driving don't you get?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

I got a $7 tip!


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

yojimboguy said:


> Your pax likely has bo idea what the warning light means. They just know "danger".
> 
> Which part of fix it or stop driving don't you get?


Take it easy tiger. Did you follow the thread? Do you get the part of false persistant sensor? Read the thread.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I read the whole thread. Then get your warning lights fixed or stop driving.

And you just said it was about thousand dollar fixes you can't afford. That's called moving the goalposts.

Too many drivers already. It you get deactivated for failing to keep your car maintained - good riddance.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

yojimboguy said:


> I read the whole thread. Then get your warning lights fixed or stop driving.
> 
> And you just said it was about thousand dollar fixes you can't afford. That's called moving the goalposts.
> 
> Too many drivers already. It you get deactivated for failing to keep your car maintained - good riddance.


Aha, I see! You are not happy because there are many drivers, and you are projecting your anger at any opportunity you get.

I probably started driving b4 you did. I have been driving since 2014 yet I don't care how many drivers there are out there, then someone like you comes along to complain about drivers who pre-existed him, how funny !


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Johnydoo said:


> It is not about oil change or minor repair. That's an easy fix. It is about being hit by a $1000 bill when you just paid your bills & may be tuition like my case. You are driving to save up money to get it fixed then a pax reports you.. ...


I am pissed because you're jerking pax around by driving an unsound car and trying to cover it up.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Uberyouber said:


> Or fix your car??? idk...


New cars have the maintenance light that goes off every 5k miles. That is not an oil change necessarily. 
Pretty much they check oil, tire pressure, breaks. All of which can be easily checked by yourself. 
I take my car in every 10k mikes. But I check fluids every 5k and tires every week at a gas station.

As for the op, you can turn off the maintenance light with no tools.
If it is your check engine light, that I would get checked out asap. Maybe invest in an OBDII censor. For a mechanic to run a diagnostic it cost about 50 dollars. You can buy this device for 30 dollars and it checks and it takes about 5 minutes to look up.


----------



## ant observer (Jan 7, 2017)

yojimboguy said:


> I read the whole thread. Then get your warning lights fixed or stop driving.
> 
> And you just said it was about thousand dollar fixes you can't afford. That's called moving the goalposts.
> 
> Too many drivers already. It you get deactivated for failing to keep your car maintained - good riddance.


We'll, now it's getting good! Driver vs. driver: Bring it On!


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

yojimboguy said:


> I am pissed because you're jerking pax around by driving an unsound car and trying to cover it up.


And that makes you uber employee of the month...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Johnydoo said:


> It is not about oil change or minor repair. That's an easy fix. It is about being hit by a $1000 bill when you just paid your bills & may be tuition like my case. You are driving to save up money to get it fixed then a pax reports you..
> 
> Btw, This thread was created in response to this recent thread:
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/woke-up-to-this-great-news-smh.188095/#post-2805439


You claimed in that thread that you had those 2 lights on for 12 months. If you aint got the money saved up by then, id say you were never planning on fixing the issue.

You are transporting people for money. Their safety comes above your cost to repair. It doesnt matter what your issues are, either get it fixed or find a job to do in the mean time that doesnt involve putting their lives in the hands of you and your falling apart car.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> You claimed in that thread that you hade those 2 lights on for 12 months. If you aint gpt the mo ey saved up by then, id say youre neverpla ning on fixing the issue.
> 
> You are transporting people for money. Their safety comes above your cost to repair. It doesnt matter what your issues are, either get jt fixed or find a job to do in the mean time that doesnt involve putting their lives in the hands of you and your falling apart car.


Thank you. Now wait, the personal attacks from the OP are about to begin.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Johnydoo said:


> Let me clarify. Lots of drivers were reported for warning lights like tire pressure, change oil soon...one was today, he got deactivated.
> 
> Another driver got deactivated for having duct tape around his headlight...
> 
> ...


OMG, my original estimation of supply of qualifying drivers was _WAY_ off!  If they can fire people for such tiny things, they must have dozens-and-dozens of new applicants walking in everyday!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Get an OBDII scanner on Amazon that allows you to go in and disable the Check Engine Light (CEL) codes. The codes will usually pop back up if you don't fix the problem, but they should probably stay off at least until you turn the car off and back on again.

I got one that cost me like $10. Helped me fix a problem with my emissions system in my car and also let me turn off the CEL.

When you visit a mechanic they will use a similar tool to turn off the CEL after they fix the problem.

May not work for all indicator lights, but will with the CEL I had at least.



steveK2016 said:


> You claimed in that thread that you had those 2 lights on for 12 months. If you aint got the money saved up by then, id say you were never planning on fixing the issue.
> 
> You are transporting people for money. Their safety comes above your cost to repair. It doesnt matter what your issues are, either get it fixed or find a job to do in the mean time that doesnt involve putting their lives in the hands of you and your falling apart car.


It isn't always a safety issue. My check engine light was merely warning me that my car wouldn't pass smog until I fixed the issue. It was related to the secondary air intake which only operates during car start up.

I saved a lot of money by spending weeks waiting for parts to ship to me from e-bay and installing them myself versus taking it to the mechanic.

I didn't know a check engine light could lead to deactivation so I left my CEL on for a long time. I had a couple of pax comment on it but thankfully no one reported me. If it happens again I'll use my scanner to hide the light from the pax while I fix the problem myself instead of paying some mechanic an obscene hourly rate to install overpriced OEM gear.

Seems silly to deactivate based on pax complaint too. What if the light pops up in the middle of a trip? Deactivation for failure to forsee future problems?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Get an OBDII scanner on Amazon that allows you to go in and disable the Check Engine Light (CEL) codes. The codes will usually pop back up if you don't fix the problem, but they should probably stay off at least until you turn the car off and back on again.
> 
> I got one that cost me like $10. Helped me fix a problem with my emissions system in my car and also let me turn off the CEL.
> 
> ...


But the point is that it could be. There no way yo guarantee that its just a sensor malfunction, especially in the eyes of a paying pax.

These are all temporary deactivations, no one is being permanently deactivated unless they refuse to get their car fixed: whether thats an actual problem or a sensor problem.

It sucks but its a perception issue as much as it is a safety issue.


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

unPat said:


> Seriously change your oil it's only $20 and fill up your tire. It's for your own good.


In what world is an oil change only $20? maybe if you have a 4 cylinder 20 year old car. Most cars come from the factory with big V6's that require Synthetic oil.... I've done 8 oil changes on my 2 year old Honda Pilot and its been no less than $75 each time....


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Donshonda said:


> In what world is an oil change only $20? maybe if you have a 4 cylinder 20 year old car. Most cars come from the factory with big V6's that require Synthetic oil.... I've done 8 oil changes on my 2 year old Honda Pilot and its been no less than $75 each time....


Wow, i dont know where youre getting your oil changed but i get my Cadillac CTS done at the dealership and they charge me $44 and comes with tire rotation and full car wash.

I used to drive a Sonata and those were $26 at the Hyundai dealership.

I also drove a Honda Pilot and paid no where near $75, someone is ripping you off. Lol.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Donshonda said:


> In what world is an oil change only $20? maybe if you have a 4 cylinder 20 year old car. Most cars come from the factory with big V6's that require Synthetic oil.... I've done 8 oil changes on my 2 year old Honda Pilot and its been no less than $75 each time....


If you can't afford gas, oil change , and air , you don't deserve to drive a car. Go to Walmart, pep boys , volvoline, firestone. Car runs on conventional oil as well. Synthetic oil, supreme gas and nitrogen on tires may not always be right. If it's too expensive learn how to do it yourself.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> And that makes you uber employee of the month...


They must have added Thorazine to the Kool-aid in the corporate cafeteria this month.


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Wow, i dont know where youre getting your oil changed but i get my Cadillac CTS done at the dealership and they charge me $44 and comes with tire rotation and full car wash.
> 
> I used to drive a Sonata and those were $26 at the Hyundai dealership.
> 
> I also drove a Honda Pilot and paid no where near $75, someone is ripping you off. Lol.


The Stealership In Maine charged me $90 for 4.5 quarts of 0-20W Honda synthetic oil plus the filter. I did this 2wice before I went elsewhere. I changed it myself once but the filter location in a PITA. There are no other reputable oil change places that will Change my Pilots oil for under $75. Quite frankly? Its an oil change.. Whatever. I'm not concerned with how much it cost. All I DO know is its no where near $20 here.

I also own the Corvette in the picture. After a few $100 oil changes with 7 quarts of Mobile 1 synthetic at Stealerships? I change its oil and no one else.



unPat said:


> If you can't afford gas, oil change , and air , you don't deserve to drive a car. Go to Walmart, pep boys , volvoline, firestone. Car runs on conventional oil as well. Synthetic oil, supreme gas and nitrogen on tires may not always be right. If it's too expensive learn how to do it yourself.


There are no Pep Boys, Valvoline, or Firestone's where I am. Just Chain oil change places like Jiffy lube. And I'll be damned if I bring any vehicle of mine to Walmart. Cars may run on conventional oil as well... but a lot of new ones come direct from the factory with synthetic. I figure a couple dozen engineers who decided that was the way to go with the engine they designed? who am I to disagree.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Get an OBDII scanner on Amazon that allows you to go in and disable the Check Engine Light (CEL) codes. The codes will usually pop back up if you don't fix the problem, but they should probably stay off at least until you turn the car off and back on again.
> 
> I got one that cost me like $10. Helped me fix a problem with my emissions system in my car and also let me turn off the CEL.
> 
> ...


How about Uber crossmatching the manufacturer recall notices against their list of vehicles by make, model, and VIN, and temporarily deactivating you until the repair is made and they receive documentation thereof?

The coolant level sensor in the overflow bottle is possibly defective, and may cause your check engine light to come on. Ford says to keep an eye on the coolant level, and bring it in for repair/replacement at your first opportunity. Uber overreacts (as usual), sends you the form letter about mechanical reliability, passenger safety, etc... and suspends you until it is repaired.

I honestly don't know which is worse - the fact that there is a "Guilty until proven innocent" mentality towards drivers at the Uber corporate level, or the corporate stooges and their shills on this forum who believe that this is an acceptable way for Uber to treat their employees, excuse me, treat their "subcontractors".

Now if you'll excuse me, I have to go to the Lincoln dealer. The power vent windows in the rear aren't working, and I wouldn't want to be reported and deactivated because of this. Nor do I want to incur the wrath of fellow drivers who believe that if I can't or won't get it fixed, I shouldn't be driving.


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

TheWanderer said:


> New cars have the maintenance light that goes off every 5k miles. That is not an oil change necessarily.
> Pretty much they check oil, tire pressure, breaks. All of which can be easily checked by yourself.
> I take my car in every 10k mikes. But I check fluids every 5k and tires every week at a gas station.
> 
> ...


What is OBD II sensor? Please, enlighten me.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Mvlab said:


> What is OBD II sensor? Please, enlighten me.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/On-board_diagnostics

From the linked article --

"*On-board diagnostics* (*OBD*) is an automotive term referring to a vehicle's self-diagnostic and reporting capability. OBD systems give the vehicle owner or repair technician access to the status of the various vehicle subsystems. The amount of diagnostic information available via OBD has varied widely since its introduction in the early 1980s versions of on-board vehicle computers. Early versions of OBD would simply illuminate a malfunction indicator light or "idiot light" if a problem was detected but would not provide any information as to the nature of the problem. Modern OBD implementations use a standardized digital communications port to provide real-time data in addition to a standardized series of diagnostic trouble codes, or DTCs, which allow one to rapidly identify and remedy malfunctions within the vehicle."

"Modern OBD implementations..." = OBD II


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

Mvlab said:


> What is OBD II sensor? Please, enlighten me.


OBD= On Board Diagnostic... Each car since 1996 is equipped with a port just under the dash under the steering wheel where such a tool can connect quickly to the vehicles computer and diagnose engine codes that are thrown. Whether they are (H) history or (C) current codes. they only produce a CEL 
(check engine light) if the problem persists after 3 ignition cycles in a row. If it is only one occurrence the computer stores it as a "H" code. A lot of Tuners have access to vehicles programming thru the OBD port. Set up on a laptop with the right software you can change everything from what temperature you want the radiator fans to come on... or what precise fuel/air mixture you want....


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> Let me clarify. Lots of drivers were reported for warning lights like tire pressure, change oil soon...one was today, he got deactivated.
> 
> Another driver got deactivated for having duct tape around his headlight...
> 
> ...


One of the little things I'm doing with the $$ I make driving Uber is replacing the incandescent bulbs on my vehicle with LED's - they last longer and give off more light and less heat.

If you replace incandescent bulbs with LED's, you have to be sure that you use a type of LED called CAN-BUS, because since LED's draw so much less current than a standard bulb, the on board computer will read the current drop as a sign of a defective bulb.

When you replace the "puddle lights" in your outside mirrors with standard LED's, the car will let you know you've replaced them with the wrong type (non CAN-BUS) as soon as you turn the ignition on, and the lights won't work.

And how does it do that? The "Check Engine" light comes on.

God forbid you be deactivated by Uber because of this!


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

yes, but why are they called 'idiot lights'?


----------



## Normanite (Jun 28, 2017)

I didn't know pax checked dashboard lights. If mine do, they always miss the seatbelt icon.


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/On-board_diagnostics
> 
> From the linked article --
> 
> ...


Thank you. But once again- what is OBD II sensor?



Donshonda said:


> OBD= On Board Diagnostic... Each car since 1996 is equipped with a port just under the dash under the steering wheel where such a tool can connect quickly to the vehicles computer and diagnose engine codes that are thrown. Whether they are (H) history or (C) current codes. they only produce a CEL
> (check engine light) if the problem persists after 3 ignition cycles in a row. If it is only one occurrence the computer stores it as a "H" code. A lot of Tuners have access to vehicles programming thru the OBD port. Set up on a laptop with the right software you can change everything from what temperature you want the radiator fans to come on... or what precise fuel/air mixture you want....


So, where is the OBD II sensor there?


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

There's no such thing as an OBD II sensor. There's an OBD II plug in under the dash. And an OBD II scan tool.


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

Donshonda said:


> There's no such thing as an OBD II sensor. There's an OBD II plug in under the dash. And an OBD II scan tool.


Eventually.


----------



## troycarpenter (Mar 3, 2017)

Mvlab said:


> Eventually.


Had to go a long way for that...not sure the payoff was big enough.


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

troycarpenter said:


> Had to go a long way for that...not sure the payoff was big enough.


Story of my life......


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

It's none of their business what lights are on. Did they get to the destination safely? Then don't report anything. If the car breaks down en route, then report it.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> It's none of their business what lights are on. Did they get to the destination safely? Then don't report anything. If the car breaks down en route, then report it.


Tell that to the drivers above who attacked me for bringing up this issue.

I am sure, it will happen to one of them, then they will understand.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> It's none of their business what lights are on. Did they get to the destination safely? Then don't report anything. If the car breaks down en route, then report it.


Sorry, that' just a load of BS. Of course its their business, just like its their business is the car is a rust bucket, or it smells bad, or the driver doesn't match the pic, or some other thing. And it's particularly their business if they're worried that the car is unsafe.

THEY don't decide what to do about the report. Uber does. And while Uber does all kinds of stupid shit, being real concetned about the condition of the vehicle isn't among them IMO.

How else is Uber supposed to know anything? You think the drivers are going to be 100% up front.

The Op had warning lights on his dash for a year and never lifted a finger tocdo a thing about it.


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> Tell that to the drivers above who attacked me for bringing up this issue.
> 
> I am sure, it will happen to one of them, then they will understand.


You are absolutely right. There are warning lights and warning lights. For example, my winter set doesn't have TPMS sensors, so tiers pressure light is always on. Safety advocates, explain to me, how does it affect safety?


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

yojimboguy said:


> Sorry, that' just a load of BS. Of course its their business, just like its their business is the car is a rust bucket, or it smells bad, or the driver doesn't match the pic, or some other thing. And it's particularly their business if they're worried that the car is unsafe.
> 
> THEY don't decide what to do about the report. Uber does. And while Uber does all kinds of stupid shit, being real concetned about the condition of the vehicle isn't among them IMO.
> 
> ...


That's exactly my point!
Warning light for over a year, yet the car never broke down...

Can you explain that?

Here is the thread again, read what other drivers are saying about sensors...
https://uberpeople.net/threads/woke-up-to-this-great-news-smh.188095/


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

yojimboguy said:


> I read the whole thread. Then get your warning lights fixed or stop driving.
> 
> And you just said it was about thousand dollar fixes you can't afford. That's called moving the goalposts.
> 
> Too many drivers already. It you get deactivated for failing to keep your car maintained - good riddance.


This is easy to say if you dont have one of those tire pressure lights that will never go off...even the mechanics say not to worry about it...just check tire pressure once in a while...and tire pressures being slightly off is not a danger to anybody...chill the **** out.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> Pax keep reporting drivers for dashboard warning lights just to get a free ride or hopefully get driver deactivated.
> 
> Cover dat chit!


http://www.3m.com/3M/en_US/company-...2385+8710873+8711017+8725356+3294857497&rt=r3


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

I don't get how people don't realize that there is a company and brand name to protect here.

Get your damn car fixed and all these bullshit follow ups about there's nothing wrong with my car, the lights just come on for no reason.

No there is a reason, you are driving a piece of crap.

If you cant afford to get your car fixed in over a year then you are horrible at ride share, find something else to do for money.

The OP mentioned paying college tuition. I can promise you he has spent plenty of money on things he wanted over that year rather than fixing the issue.

This is a business and you are providing a service to people with certain expectations.

Riders do not know the reason those warning lights are on and have the right to report it.

This does not fall under the "my car, my rules"


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> New cars have the maintenance light that goes off every 5k miles. That is not an oil change necessarily.
> Pretty much they check oil, tire pressure, breaks. All of which can be easily checked by yourself.
> I take my car in every 10k mikes. But I check fluids every 5k and tires every week at a gas station.
> 
> ...


You are saying that you can turn off the maintenance light? How?


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

That's right boys and girls! Get those dash lights fixed immediately because passengers have a right to expect a vehicle that is in 110% tip-top operating condition, and anything less could have an adverse financial impact upon the company we all know and love.

Meanwhile, in other news...

*Targeting the competitor, August 2014*
Uber faced accusations that it booked thousands of fake rides from its competitor Lyft in an effort to cut into its profits and services. Uber recruiters also allegedly spammed Lyft drivers in an effort to recruit them away from the rival.

*The 'God View' scandal, November 2014*
Uber executive Emil Michael suggested digging up dirt on journalists and spreading personal information of a female reporter who was critical of the company. He later apologized. It was also revealed that Uber has a so-called "God View" technology that allows the company to track users' locations, raising privacy concerns. One manager had accessed the profileof a reporter without her permission.

*Spying on Beyoncé, December 2016*
A former forensic investigator for Uber testified that employees regularly spied on politicians, exes and celebrities, including Beyonce.

*False advertising, January 2017*
Uber was forced to pay $20m to settle allegations that the company duped people into driving with false promises about earnings. The Federal Trade Commission claimed that most Uber drivers earned far less than the rates Uber published online in 18 major cities in the US.

*#DeleteUber goes viral, January 2017*
A #DeleteUber campaign went viral after the company lifted surge pricing during a taxi protest at a New York airport against Donald Trump's travel ban. A total of roughly 500,000 users reportedly deleted accounts after the scandal erupted.

*Sexual harassment scandal, February 2017*
Former Uber engineer Susan Fowler went public with allegations of sexual harassment and discrimination, prompting the company to hire former US attorney general Eric Holder to investigate her claims. The story sparked widespread debate about sexism and misconduct across Silicon Valley startups.

*Google lawsuit, February 2017*
Waymo, the self-driving car company owned by Google's parent corporation Alphabet, filed a lawsuit against Uber, accusing the startup of "calculated theft" of its technology. The suit, which could be a fatal setback for Uber's autonomous vehicle ambitions, alleged that a former Waymo employee, Anthony Levandowski, stole trade secrets for Uber. Uber later fired the engineer.

*Deceiving law enforcement, March 2017*
The New York Times reported that Uber for years used a tool called Greyball to systematically deceive law enforcement in cities where the company violated local laws. The company used Greyball to identify people believed to be working for city agencies and carrying out sting operations, the Times reported. The revelations led to the launch of a federal investigation.

*CEO caught yelling at a driver, March 2017*
Kalanick was caught on camera arguing with his own Uber driver, who complained about the difficulty making a living with the company's declining rates. The embattled CEO yelled at the driver: "Some people don't like to take responsibility for their own shit. ... They blame everything in their life on somebody else. Good luck!" He later issued an apology and said he intended to get "leadership help".

*Escorts in Seoul, March 2017*
Tech news site the Information reported that a group of senior employees, including Kalanick, visited an escort and karaoke bar in Seoul in 2014, leading to an HR complaint from a female marketing manager. Patrons at the bar typically select women to sing karaoke with before taking them home.

*Spying on the rival, April 2017*
News leaked of a secret program that Uber internally called "Hell" that allowed the company to spy on its rival Lyft to uncover drivers working for both companies and to help steer them away from the competitor.

*Underpaying drivers, May 2017*
Uber agreed to pay drivers in New York City tens of millions of dollars after admitting it underpaid them for more than two years by taking a larger cut of fares than it was entitled. The average payout per driver is expected to be about $900.

*Twenty employees fired, June 2017*
Uber revealed that it had fired more than 20 employees following an investigation into the sexual harassment claims and workplace culture.

*Questioning a rape victim, June 2017*
Reports revealed that a top Uber executive had obtained the medical records of a woman who was raped by an Uber driver, allegedly to cast doubt upon the victim's account. The executive, Eric Alexander, was fired after journalists learned of the incident. The woman later sued the company for violating her privacy rights and defaming her.

*Kalanick takes leave of absence, June 2017*
Kalanick announced that he would take an indefinite leave of absence as the company released a damning report on workplace culture that recommended Uber "review and reallocate" the CEO's responsibilities.

*Board member's sexist joke, June 2017*
David Bonderman resigned from Uber's board after he made a sexist joke during an all-staff meeting about reforming the company and combatting sexual harassment. The venture capitalist had joked that there was "likely to be more talking" with another woman on the board. He apologized and stepped down hours later.

*Kalanick resigns, June 2017*
Kalanick announced that he was formally stepping down, reportedly in the face of pressure from five of Uber's largest investors. The resignation, just one week after announcing his leave of absence, came after a group of investors who own more than a quarter of the company's stock demanded his departure in a letter delivered to him in person, according to the New York Times. He will remain on the board.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> You are saying that you can turn off the maintenance light? How?


There is usually a sequence of button pushing you have to do on the menu screen on the dash that resets it.
If you Google your car and reset maintenance light it should give you the sequence.
As for the check engine light you would need an OBDII sensor to do that.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> That's right boys and girls! Get those dash lights fixed immediately because passengers have a right to expect a vehicle that is in 110% tip-top operating condition, and anything less could have an adverse financial impact upon the company we all know and love.
> 
> Meanwhile, in other news...
> 
> ...




Well done! At the moment my real concern is this: if a traffic cam happens to see me pulled over to the side and peeing in a jar, could I be arrested? Or should the operators of that camera be arrested for violating my privacy? Or wait... if you pee in a jar in your car with no other cars around you, have you abrogated your right to privacy because you are not supposed to be showing your privates outside of a bathroom or private room or apartment?

And if I am arrested for peeing in a jar, as opposed to simply stepping out of my car and letting it all hang out, would Uber fire me? If so, for what? For being human and not being a Self Driving Vehicle? I'm quite sure that unless it is an all electric vehicle, even SDCs have "emissions "...


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

So what do you do if you have a check engine light on, and have taken it 3 times to a mechanic (twice to one, then tried another one), and they cannot find a single thing wrong with your car? My check engine light comes on during cold weather, but has never affected the car and two reputable shops have spent a total of 3 days trying to diagnose the issue with no luck, so I just leave it. I have had a couple of Pax ask about it but they seemed satisfied when I explained. I guess if one reports it to Uber I will have to show them my paperwork and hope that is enough.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Steve2967 said:


> I don't get how people don't realize that there is a company and brand name to protect here.
> 
> Get your damn car fixed and all these bullshit follow ups about there's nothing wrong with my car, the lights just come on for no reason.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's just a wonderful company, let me tell ya. My check engine light as been on for over 4 years. Still runs just fine. I've had it looked at and my mechanic said until the sensor actually fails it's not worth replacing. Fords have constant issues with this. Most of these lights are put in vehicles to get you to the dealer for "service".

This is not a business, stop kidding yourself. Hauling drunk idiots through a drive thru at 2 am in NOT a business. It's always "my car, my rules" as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Johnydoo said:


> Pax keep reporting drivers for dashboard warning lights just to get a free ride or hopefully get driver deactivated.
> 
> Cover dat chit!


Or you can get a cheap OBD reader for your phone and reset the check engine light when you start up your car. Walmart has $20 obd readers that will suffice. Check engine lights can be hard to diagnose and half the time a reset will clear them and they wont come back. The other half, they will come back on when you restart your car and that you should probably get looked at in the next few days.

Oil warning comes on? I turn the key to so the accessories come on and tap the gas pedal 3 times. (chevy) Of course, I change the oil the next day or so, but it typically likes to happen on a busy Friday night.

TPMS lights? You better go offline and make sure your tire has pressure/not leaking. If tire pressure gets low, the light will come on, 9/10 times you have a small leak that you can fill up with air and wait till the morning to get it fixed.

Now, if you did not lose air and your TPMS light is on, ok fine, cover it, but get it fixed the next day. Tires and brakes you should never skip out on.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

just fix your car


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

You don't have to fix it. More rides for me.


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

AintWorthIt said:


> Yeah it's just a wonderful company, let me tell ya. My check engine light as been on for over 4 years. Still runs just fine. I've had it looked at and my mechanic said until the sensor actually fails it's not worth replacing. Fords have constant issues with this. Most of these lights are put in vehicles to get you to the dealer for "service".
> 
> This is not a business, stop kidding yourself. Hauling drunk idiots through a drive thru at 2 am in NOT a business. It's always "my car, my rules" as far as I am concerned.


Your machanic is a moron and you are a bad ride share driver. Find a new hobby


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnydoo said:


> Not an option until moral improves...


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

We so need to turn these into posters for BLM rallies.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Steve2967 said:


> I don't get how people don't realize that there is a company and brand name to protect here.
> 
> Get your damn car fixed and all these bullshit follow ups about there's nothing wrong with my car, the lights just come on for no reason.
> 
> ...





Steve2967 said:


> Your machanic is a moron and you are a bad ride share driver. Find a new hobby


Im not saying dont get them checked...but...
The tire pressure sensor technology just isnt there. I dont need one and im not replacing one. Not my fault they put them in cars before they were useful. As for the check engine light, if its anything other than an upstream (pre intake) o2 sensor you are costing yourself money if you dont fix it, why not? But as for a maintenance light telling me to change my oil after 3000 miles when im using a 15000 mile synthetic can **** right the hell on off for a solid 8000, at least.

I grew up around cars that take a tougher beating than uber can dish. I promise some of those lights are sometimes bullshit. Maybe take your car to any other (AAA approved, of course)mechanic besides the one at the crooked deal e rship and they will tell you same.


----------



## Terysmit (Jun 17, 2017)

Unhook the battery and reconnect. Temporary fix but turns them off for a while


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Robertk said:


> yes, but why are they called 'idiot lights'?


You HAD to ask...Back in the old days...
listen good sonny...

The auto makers figured that...

Anyone driving a car was an idiot...

An idiot to trust your life to them...

An idiot to think you could fix it yourself...

An idiot to think you could drive Uber...

An idiot to think you could go over 45mph...

So they put these lights on the dash...

To remind you that you are an idiot...

Even the mechanics would tell you...

It's your idiot light...idiot...

Now...just who do you think is an idiot...

Naturally the mechanic...

Butt...crappy part was...

HE gets to charge money to call you an idiot...

At least that's the way it used to be...

OR is it still that way...???

Rakos

PS. My tire warning light has been on for the full three years I've been driving and I've never been reported once...am I THAT lucky???


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

You're upset because someone got deactivated for picking someone up with duct tape around the headlight? Do you really think a pax wants to show up in a vehicle that looks that cheap? That's embarrassing. Not to mention that it's unsafe. 

I recently took a ride in a Lyft with a car that I never should have got in in the first place. The bumper was duct taped on, there was a big dent in the passenger side door, and there was hail damage everywhere. The interior didn't look any better. I reported it and he probably got deactivated, but if he's not driving a vehicle meeting the standards, he shouldn't be driving. 

I won't drive my 2006 Corolla for passengers because it has a few dings here and there from people running their car doors into it. Appearance is everything.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Steve2967 said:


> Your machanic is a moron and you are a bad ride share driver. Find a new hobby


Says the guy who can't spell mechanic. Bad rideshare driver? The bad ones are the ones out there working at these rates, I quit a long time ago.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

Johnydoo said:


> Another driver got deactivated for having duct tape around his headlight...


and rightfully so, get that fixed


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Just installed this little baby today. lol










My check airbag warning light came on last night.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> Tell that to the drivers above who attacked me for bringing up this issue.
> 
> I am sure, it will happen to one of them, then they will understand.


Funny you bring this up. Mine just came on 2 days ago. Fairly certain that it's for emissions but have an appointment to take it in next week. Until then I'm covering up that light. So thanks for making this post and for the heads up.


----------



## GasHealthTimeCosts (Jul 24, 2017)

Hey people, some cars have warning lights which actually can't be solved. Just a thought.... my neighbor has taken his car to private mechanics and the dealer and his check engine light is still on. Sometimes its a simple electrical mess up with no solution.


----------



## Bluebird97 (Jul 12, 2017)

yojimboguy said:


> Your OP is nonsense. Fix your car or get out of the biz.
> 
> What? Can't afford to fill your tires? Boo hoo.


I had a problem with my tire pressure monitor in my 2016 Kia. Tires would all be properly inflated, but the light would come and go sporatically.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> But the point is that it could be. There no way yo guarantee that its just a sensor malfunction, especially in the eyes of a paying pax.
> 
> These are all temporary deactivations, no one is being permanently deactivated unless they refuse to get their car fixed: whether thats an actual problem or a sensor problem.
> 
> It sucks but its a perception issue as much as it is a safety issue.


CEL/SES is ****always*** emissions faults and NEVER a safety indicator

Oil life is usually reset-able by hand


----------



## JDawg1990 (Jun 11, 2017)

Don't cover it up take the bulb out lol.


----------

